# We should've known. Bombadil is. . .



## HLGStrider (Apr 5, 2004)

Elgee begins in a spooky stage whisper.

_It was finally revealed to me, the great secret. . .it was so obvious all along, perhaps too obvious. It was a secret long kept hidden, long sheltered in the Old Forest of Buckland. . .I fear for my life now that this secret has been discovered. Those who have guarded it so closely for so long may exact terrible revenge. . .But I cannot be silent. . .I must speak. . ._

_I should've known, those ridiculous rhymes and nonsense words. The reclusive jolliness. . .Tom Bombadil could only be. . ._Dr. Suess!

_Now it is out! Hey doll merry doll!_

_I know this because of a lost manuscript by the good doctor which was recently discovered. It also revealed that "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" was originally co-authored by Gollum._

_The lost Dr. Suess (AKA Tom Bombadil) manuscript runs something like this:_

See this ring? I have it here!
I put it on but don't disappear.
The ring is gone, but have no fear!
Here it is right in your ear! 
It was right by, right by near.

_There is also some suspicion that the Who's Down in Whoville, a happy race of short guys, were modeled after his neighbors in Hobbiton, that Gandalf and the Lorax were one and the same, and that the Grinch was code for Saruman. . .The Cat in the Hat's true identity, unfortunately, remains a mystery._

_So now you know. . .Keep the secret secret. Keep it safe!_


----------



## Beorn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...it's all suddenly so clear....

And those weird camels with something like 20 humps....those've gotta be from Harad...

The cat in the hat...wow....what a play on words....It's really a reference to nine cats in hats. They're the ring-wraiths! Their heads are covered, and they're as sly as cats.....

Elgee, you do impress me.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the word Oliphant should've given it away right away. It's so suessish. . .The Oliphant and Horton are one!


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 6, 2004)

And don't forget faithful Sam in Green Eggs and Ham. He is so persistent in trying to feed the unnamed person. Obviously that must refer to Frodo.  Think about how kept trying to feed Frodo on their journey to Mount Doom. Maybe Lembas actually look like green eggs and ham.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 9, 2004)

I think the person he was trying to convince to eat was more likely Gollum. The original book involved Stewed Rabbit and went something like this.

"I do not like your stewed rabbit
Now take it away, you fat Habbit."

Unfortunately, the rhyming of Hobbit with Rabbit was less than satisfactory.


----------

